#ayatana 2010-05-03
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> I need to understand something regarding Ubuntu's new notification system
<AnAnt> I understand that there's a plan to remove the notification area at some release (11.04 maybe)
<AnAnt> now, regarding upstream software that use notification area, what should they do ?
<AnAnt> if they use the new Ubuntu system, wouldn't that make them not usable for other distros ?
<AnAnt> or does Ubuntu intend to patch those software, and keep maintaining maintaining the patches in Ubuntu
<RAOF> AnAnt: Using the new Ubuntu system wouldn't /necessarily/ make their software less useful for other distros - it would be quite possible to use indicator-application where available, and a regular status icon where not available.
<RAOF> AnAnt: That's a bit sucky, true.  But upstreams are going to need to do something regardless - gnome shell doesn't include a notification area (at least for arbitrary applications), as far as I could tell.
<AnAnt> RAOF: well, I have conservations about gnome-shell
<AnAnt> RAOF: last time I tried it, it was even heavier than compiz
<AnAnt> anyways, that's another issue
<RAOF> AnAnt: In case you're interested, more idiomatic English would be “reservations about gnome-shell”.  I think it's likely to remain heavier than gnome-shell, and I'm not mad about the idea of running a javascript interpreter, panel applet, and desktop search in the same process as my desktop compositor.
<RAOF> Ahem.  Likely to remain heavier than *compiz* :)
<AnAnt> RAOF: thanks, English isn't my native language indeed.
<AnAnt> well, I'm not mad about the idea either, but you see, I've disabled compiz because its heavy, now there is that gnome-shell that is even heavier
<AnAnt> and some say that it might be the default one day on Ubuntu
<AnAnt> so that makes me worry
<forNarnia> anyone else worried that chrome-os could nuke this whole thing from orbit? :p just messing with you.
<qense> forNarnia: Different target audience. :) I don't see Chrome OS running on servers or workstations in the near future.
<forNarnia> @qense cloud computing?
<qense> forNarnia: partially, yes
<forNarnia> opera has the right idea, bad form, individuals are becoming servers. chrome-os and cloud computing don't cover this audience. Ubuntu could.
<forNarnia> dosen't cover it in the sense that the fastest path is the best path (typically), host to host.
<forNarnia> so who is is feeling the windicators?
<forNarnia> don't worry this message is not a lie, just curious what people think?
<qense> I really like the idea/
<qense> I think it has great potential.
<forNarnia> I was reading diego moya's oppinions about 4 parts
<qense> The discussions get quite lengthy on the mailing list.
<forNarnia> :p there like irc bursts
<forNarnia> sharing what your currently working on imo is the best part of the windicators
<qense> It is one of the many uses.
<qense> You could put all that functionality in MenuItems, but this is much better. More consistent, easier to manipulate and easier to access.
<forNarnia> well i know that all the top right status icons are being condensed into a few items
<forNarnia> but why not put a share icon there instead
<forNarnia> a share icon with a sorta global menu
<forNarnia> think of google wave
<forNarnia> you click a topic/ start one, and you add people
<forNarnia> and type away, well with an OS.
<qense> That would not make clear that it affects the content of your current window.
<forNarnia> with the os, you start an application and the share icon would be the equivalent of the header in gwave
<forNarnia> well the volume, mail are global things
<qense> anyway, I'm shutting off
<forNarnia> push contacts into the top right, mail icon becomes more of a sync icon still has mail setting stuff etc., with the mail icon showing when there's a message.
<forNarnia> rather share icon/sync
<forNarnia> ps. i liked the golden compass better then narnia, the book that is.
<forNarnia> I like to talk about random things.
<ScottK> In case you don't follow planet.kde: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/05/why-you-should-not-use-client-side-window-decorations/
<jcastro> ScottK: I saw and pinged ted and cody already via mail
<jcastro> thanks for the heads up though
<hamburger_> should upgrade the window manager to allow apps to push into the middle top bar area while still keeping the consistent (left) min/max/close, and border.
<hamburger_> that way everyones happy
<hamburger_> like so, http://imgur.com/k7aEk
#ayatana 2010-05-04
<ccheney> anyone happen to know if the bluetooth indicator is supposed to be spaced so far apart, or is that the usual wide spacing made more noticable by the small icon?
<ccheney> the audio and mail ones look like they might be the same actual width but the icon size makes it a little less noticable
<NateW1> is gnome-shell planned for 10.10 or are we staying with gnome 2.xx?
<ccheney> hmm clicking on it inverts the color so can see how big it is, so it appears it is just an issue of tiny icon making it look weird
<NateW1> or is this still have to be discussed at uds?
<ccheney> NateW1: gnome-shell is in universe, it won't be default in 10.10 that was just discussed in ubuntu open week session
<ccheney> NateW1: it isn't clear if it will be default in 11.04 or not, it hasn't been officially decided yet
<ccheney> NateW1: or at least not publically announced anyway
<NateW1> ccheney: how does it work with gnome 3.. will we be using gnome 3.0 with the standard config? or are we going to continue using some 2.xx packages?
<NateW1> because from what i've read, gnome shell will be default in 3.0
<NateW1> unless i am misunderstanding
<ccheney> NateW1: i'm not sure just repeating what was just said about 30m ago at ubuntu open week meeting
<ccheney> NateW1: aiui though even on standard gnome it will fall back to gnome-panel for users who don't have working opengl
<NateW1> ccheney: okay.. thanks for the info. looking forward to the final product of gnome 3, especially gaj
 * ccheney has nothing to do with ayatana, just came in here slightly before you to ask a different question :)
 * NateW1 likes to thank people for their knowledge, even if they aren't officially part of a team
#ayatana 2010-05-06
<AtaideCarlos> hello?
<thorwil> mpt_: guess i should better stop ... what to do now with the pad?
<mpt_> thorwil, just remember the address :-) -- we can look at it again next week
<thorwil> ok
<godbyk> mpt_: anything else that needs to be done before next week?
<mpt_> godbyk, I don't think so
<godbyk> 'kay.
<mpt_> I've mailed Robert Ancell about getting instructions for trying out the new Sudoku version
<godbyk> okay
 * mpt_ -> dinner
<hyperair> is it me or does ubuntu not have a graphical user interface for properly configuring the sounds anymore?
<hyperair> i remember one of the older ubuntus did
<qense> hyperair: Isn't the volume control not good enough?
<qense> You can select the different in- and outputs there.
<hyperair> qense: i meant the event sounds =\
<hyperair> qense: i remember having a whole list of events i could configure (i used to disable everything), but now i can only configure the alert
<hyperair> it seems there isn't an easy way to install new sound themes either.
<qense> hyperair: I thought there is a session at the UDS about that.
<hyperair> qense: i can't attend UDS, my semester hasn't ended yet and i still have to show up for lab sessions
<hyperair> and UDS is at the other end of the world
<hyperair> =p
<qense> hyperair: two inconveniences :)
<hyperair> indeed
<hyperair> ...okay, now i regret toying around with the sounds. they're... irritating >_>
<qense> yes they are :)
#ayatana 2010-05-07
<liquidmeson> http://wave.google.com/wave/waveref/googlewave.com/w%2BYS7FHzX8C 
<liquidmeson> define: nunnery, the convent of a community of nuns.
<unimatrix> has anyone noticed that the top screen border is unusable since lucid?
<kklimonda> why exactly is it unusable?
<unimatrix> for example if i want to unmaximize a window
<unimatrix> if i doubleclick on the window border at the top of the screen
<unimatrix> this doesn't work anymore since lucid
<unimatrix> how do i reenable this feature?
<kklimonda> no idea, works here - are you sure you are clicking a window border and not a menu? they look the same in lucid and you can drag by holding menu in lucid but you can't maximize/minimize by double clicking it
<unimatrix> i slam the mouse to the top of the screen
<unimatrix> and doubleclick
<unimatrix> in karmic, this unmaximized the window
<unimatrix> in lucid nothing happens
<unimatrix> i have to aim for it and lower the cursor for a pixel or two
<kklimonda> no, even if I remove top panel, maximize window, move mouse to the top and double click it works - maybe it depends on a theme?
<unimatrix> i'm using dust sand
<unimatrix> oh yea i forgot to mention that i'm not using the top panel
<kklimonda> hmm, it works fine here with dust sand too.
<unimatrix> i've tried other themes now
<unimatrix> none of them work
<unimatrix> ah snap, now the damn buttons have moved to the left side again :S
<unimatrix> how do i permanently set them to stay on the right side?
<unimatrix> anyone?
<kklimonda> dunno if you can, theme seems to be overriding gconf settings
<unimatrix> what kind of an idiot thought they would be better to the left anyone
<unimatrix> anyway*
<unimatrix> what could be causing this top border to be ignored?
<unimatrix> compiz?
<kklimonda> possibly, try with metacity
<unimatrix> it's fine with metacity
<unimatrix> hmm, ive found out something even stranger
<unimatrix> if i printscreen while my cursor is in the upper screen corner, it will not be visible on the screenshot
<unimatrix> video driver bug?
<hyperair> hey i made an interesting discovery! if my cursor is in the upper right screen corner, i can't see it!
<hyperair> it must be a bug!
<unimatrix> shit i didn't mean "corner"
<unimatrix> should've written "edge"
 * hyperair chuckles
<unimatrix> and it is clearly a bug
<hyperair> my cursor's visible
<hyperair> using scrot, at least.
<unimatrix> let's try scrot
<hyperair> hmm with gnome-screenshot it's also visible.
<unimatrix> are you using compiz?
<hyperair> yeah, i am
<unimatrix> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/2010-05-07-151616_1920x1200_scrot.png
<unimatrix> there we go, no cursor
<unimatrix> i had it at the top screen edge
<unimatrix> hmm, scrot doesn't capture it at all
<unimatrix> ok i've narrowed down my initial problem to compiz-decorator
<mikelifeguard> no mpt :(
<mikelifeguard> 11 minutes ago :O
<mikelifeguard> he must have known I was gonna bonk his noggin >_>
<jcastro> hyperair: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu 
<hyperair> jcastro: yeah i saw that.
<hyperair> jcastro: what do you think about it?
<jcastro> dunno until I use it
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> true that
<jcastro> I am finding that I prefer the old volume slider to the new one
<hyperair> how was the old one like?
<hyperair> i don't remember, i hardly ever opened it
<jcastro> vertical
<hyperair> i just scrolled 
<hyperair> i'm finding i can live with banshee's appindicator, as long as i have music-applet around
<mikelifeguard> anyone else mindboggled by removing the standard show/hide action for left-clicking some app icon in the notification area? Apparently this is a feature
<hyperair> i'm not mindboggled.
<mikelifeguard> just like putting the notify-osd bubbles over top of what the user is reading is a Feature(TM)
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> what?
<hyperair> since when?
<mikelifeguard> since Karmic
<hyperair> notify-osd ends up in a corner
<mikelifeguard> no it doesn't
<hyperair> yes it does
<mikelifeguard> At least someone fixed it for us in a PPA :)
<hyperair> it's in the corner
<hyperair> how can it block what you're reading?
 * hyperair pokes mikelifeguard 
<mikelifeguard> no, it is about 3cm from the corner, placing it directly over top of, for example, text on a webpage
<hyperair> 3cm from the corner, fine, yes.
<hyperair> but don't you usually have toolbars at the top of your windows?
<hyperair> and honestly, if you have a website that stuffs everything at the top right corner, it's a retarded website that isn't worth visiting.
<mikelifeguard> Usually. But it is below that too.
<hyperair> mikelifeguard: and i suppose you visit lots of websites that stuff their content in the top right corner?
<mikelifeguard> Anyways, like I said, someone fixed that bug for us. But it is comparable to removing standard behaviour for application icons in the notification area.
<hyperair> i'm using chromium and the notification blocks what, 3mm of content?
<jcastro> but if you move it won't there be text on whatever corner you put it on?
<hyperair> mikelifeguard: i'm just trying to understand why you are so bothered by the notifications appearing one position lower.
<mikelifeguard> Yes, the point is to minimize how much of what the user is interacting with you have to cover. This was done properly in Intrepid, and is done properly in other OSs.
<hyperair> i forget, did intrepid have notify-osd at all?
<jcastro> J was the first one iirc
<mikelifeguard> I think that was the first one
<hyperair> no, jaunty was the first.
<hyperair> rmadison said so
<mikelifeguard> ah, then it was done properly in Jaunty
<hyperair> if you had notify-osd in intrepid, that was because you probably used my PPA.
<hyperair> all they did was switch the positions of the synchronous and non-synchronous notifications, afaik
<hyperair> i think firefox had its search box always blocked by notify-osd
<hyperair> so they shifted it down
<hyperair> but back on topic, the ability to open applications with one click was nice.
<hyperair> and banshee's tooltips was an important functionality of the icon.
<hyperair> i use music-applet to compensate for its loss
<hyperair> which basically means i now have one extra applet in my panel, wasting more space and adding clutter.
<hyperair> whee.
<mikelifeguard> Like I said, the goal should be to minimize how much of what the user is *interacting with* you have to cover. Unless the user is interacting with that search box, it is irrelevant.
<hyperair> i think it's virtually impossible to figure out what the user is currently interacting with.
<hyperair> you apparently have website content within the first 3mm of the top of the page which always gets blocked by notify-osd
<hyperair> but is your mouse or keyboard focus within that 3mm?
<hyperair> i doubti t
<hyperair> short of using a webcam to track your eyes, it's impossible to figure out what you're doing with that 3mm
<hyperair> or if you are actually doing anything with that 3mm
<hyperair> besides, i think 3mm is already quite minimal, but apparently it's not enough for you
<mikelifeguard> Does Canonical do usability research?
<kklimonda> they do
<mikelifeguard> Is there any data available from that research? For example, the MediaWiki Usability team has published lots of data at http://usability.wikimedia.org/wiki/Usability,_Experience,_and_Progress_Study (etc)
<kklimonda> no that i know of but Shuttleworth was hinting that those interested should get in touch with someone from dx team to get this data available. you can check his q+a session from the last open week for a full answer (which may or may not be longer than one sentence)
<mikelifeguard> k, thanks
<hyperair> kklimonda: i'll be interested to see that researdch
<hyperair> the results of the research, i mean
<mikelifeguard> kklimonda: Where would one find that Q&A you talked about?
<kklimonda> !openweek
<ubot4> Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<kklimonda> mikelifeguard: ^ there you will find a link to logs
<mikelifeguard> cool, thanks
#ayatana 2011-05-02
<jeffrash> you guys ready for a easy question?
<jeffrash> just upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 and installed xchat
<jeffrash> can I not minimize to the try anymore in unity?
<spikeb> you'd have to install an indicator to do that i think.
<jeffrash> checking...
<jeffrash> spikeb, you were right!
<jeffrash> sudo apt-get install xchat-indicator
<jeffrash> spikeb, thanks!
<spikeb> jeffrash, you're welcome
<MAbeeTT> hello does unity have trayicon applet? (for QT applications like psi, $kype, o anothers wich are not under "envelope's" icon like miro)
<spikeb> yes, for certain apps but not all.
<MAbeeTT> so it' doesn't support that.
<spikeb> the tray area is under a whitelist, only certain apps get to use it. i believe you can change that, however.
<RAOF> Skype should be whitelisted, at least.
<MAbeeTT> I really don't understand, icewm supports it, also fluxbox, and the "super" "new" "great" desktop not?
<RAOF> It *supports* it, but the design is (and has been for a year and a bit) to migrate away from notification icons because their behaviour is nonstandard and difficult to standardise.
<MAbeeTT> sudo apt-get -y install qt4-demos && /usr/lib/qt4/examples/desktop/systray/systray
<MAbeeTT> this should show the tray icon.
<RAOF> That will not, because it is not white listed.
<RAOF> Skype will, because skype is whitelisted
<RAOF> As will anything run in wine.
<MAbeeTT> the notification doesn't matter for me, the little icon is important.
<RAOF> And, unless your application in whitelisted, your icon will not be shown.
<RAOF> It's not that Unity doesn't *support* the notification tray, it's that, by *policy*, only whitelisted apps may use it.
<MAbeeTT> wow, this will blacklist unity xD
<MAbeeTT> in gnome with natty, seems exist a bug with the tray icon applet, the icon seems don't appear with qt's applications (but there is a pixel with the icon).
<RAOF> You *can* use an application indicator, which is the replacement for the notification area.
<RAOF> But you can't embed a random window into Unity's panel (which is what the notification icon does, and why it's impossible to standardise their behaviour).
<MAbeeTT> ok, I hope the application indicator will be supported by QT, GTK, and all the stuff, anyway I'll continue with gnome. Actually awesome could be more pratical today.
<Rhonda> I'd like to ask again if someone is interested to work on the design of packages.ubuntu.com to get in the new standard design.
<Omega> Rhonda: No one is awake right now, maybe try asking on the mailing list?
<Rhonda> You seem to be awake. ;)
<Omega> That is because I never sleep :>
<Rhonda> My initial question that got ignored was 13 hours later.
<Rhonda> And I fear I'll have to make it happen once again on my own, but those things start to get frustrating when there are usually teams that are meant to work in those areas :/
<guitahero> Hi everybody
<guitahero> You guys would probably wanna say to look at google but HOW I activate unity with the new 11.04 ubuntu
<guitahero> ?
<RAOF> Generally, boot up your computer and select the (default) “Ubuntu” session in GDM.
<tbf> hmm... qtcreator from chroot (scratchbox) fails to use the appmenu. guess i'll have to drop some qt plugin into the chroot?
<tbf> seems building and installing appmenu-qt is not sufficient :-/
<tbf> when the appmenu is not used?
<joh> Has anyone got a working example on how to implement Activation Hooks in a Unity Lens in Python?
<tbf> known problem that qtcreator's menubar is not picked up by the appmenu plugin?
<joh> hmm, no libunity-dbg package? :-/
<slide> Im having a problem where XCHat doesnt show up in the Unity Bar
<slide> i read somewhere that launching it from terminal would fix it, but it didnt for me
<rsajdok> kaleo: please review my patch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ris/unity-2d/fix-692444/+merge/57944
<kaleo> rsajdok: will do, thanks a lot
<rsajdok> kaleo: ok
<slide> anyone have any advice on why xchat would not be showing up in the unity bar?
<hyperair> because it, among the many apps in universe, have not transitioned to indicators yet
<hyperair> you can add it to the notification area whitelist in dconf
<slide> ah
<hyperair> /desktop/unity/panel/systray-whitelist
<hyperair> honestly, i think we should just whitelist every damned thing.
<hyperair> it's better than breaking half the universe
<slide> hrm is dconf supposed to be gui?
<hyperair> slide: dconf-editor
<slide> do i need to restart it?
<slide> brb
<slide> thanks that worked! :)
<kenvandine> slide, you can also use xchat-indicator
<kenvandine> to make it use the messaging menu
<hicham> I couldn't get the messaging menu to work
<hicham> kenvandine: hi
<kenvandine> hey hicham
<slide> is the indicator plugin a better solution? like does it provide more functionality or something?
<hicham> kenvandine: the ubuntu menu proxy proxy patch can't be implemented as a gtk module ?
<kenvandine> hicham, it actually is
<kenvandine> appmenu-gtk is the gtk module
<kenvandine> that patch is so it uses the module
<kenvandine> or something
<kenvandine> i am not that familiar with that patch
<hicham> kenvandine: who is in charge of that patch ?
<kenvandine> it was bratsche
<kenvandine> but not sure now
<kenvandine> seb128_, ^^
<seb128_> what?
<seb128_> oh, I've no clue about the gtk patch either, just that cody did it and that it's working
<kenvandine> tedg might know a bit about it
<hicham> kenvandine: can you remind me what part of unity you take care of ? :)
<kenvandine> mostly the indicator stack
<kenvandine> i maintain the appmenu-gtk package, which provides the gtk module
<kenvandine> but that module depends on the gtk patch
<hyperair> kenvandine: ooh you take care of the indicator stack?
<kenvandine> hyperair, "packages"
<hyperair> oh =(
<kenvandine> and yelling at tedg
<hyperair> hehehe
<hicham> kenvandine: thanks for the help
<hicham> kenvandine: anything special to get messages menu to work ?
<kenvandine> hicham, anytime... wish i could help more :)
<kenvandine> hicham, well... what isn't working?
<hicham> kenvandine: i see nothing though I have indicator-messages installed
<kenvandine> is the service running?
<kenvandine> indicator-messages-service
<kenvandine> killall indicator-messages-service; /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service
<kenvandine> then you can see the console output
<hicham> it starts and shutdown in no time, let me get the output for ya
<kenvandine> you might need to do it a couple times
<kenvandine> it spawns fast
<hicham> and it is installed in /usr/libexec/indicator-messages-service
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> for debugging you can add this to your .profile
<kenvandine> . /usr/share/libindicator/80indicator-debugging
<kenvandine> assuming you have that file installed
<kenvandine> that sets some variables in your ENV
<kenvandine> then logout/login
<kenvandine> and you can kill it and start the service manually without it respawning
<kenvandine> but i usually find the killall thing works if you try it a couple times :)
<hicham> kenvandine: http://fpaste.org/PvDk/
<kenvandine> hicham, do you see the messaging menu in the panel?
<kenvandine> just empty?
<hicham> kenvandine: no, I don't see anything
<hicham> kenvandine: I only have datetime, session, me and compat notification area
<kenvandine> ok, that is the problem then...
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> do you have /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader ?
<kenvandine> or /usr/libexec/libindicator/indicator-loader i guess
<kenvandine> or /usr/libexec/indicator-loader
<kenvandine> :)
<hicham> no
<hicham> that is from which package ?
<kenvandine> ok, libindicator
<kenvandine> in ubuntu we put that in a libindicator-tools package
<hicham> installing the package
<seb128> lamalex, could you stop closing bugs about things using the systray? those are things we ship in Ubuntu so we either need to fix or whitelist those
<hicham> seb128: I tried whitelisting some applets, but no go
<seb128> ?
<hicham> seb128: only one that worked so far is nm-applet
<hicham> seb128: for example, abrt-applet
<seb128> the whitelist is in gsettings
<hicham> yes yes, that is what I did
<lamalex> seb128, i asked didrocks what to do with that
<hicham> but only nm-applet worked
<lamalex> he said say wontfix but with a note
<seb128> hicham, work on natty
<seb128> lamalex, tell him to stop hidding and come online ;-)
<lamalex> what should i mark them?
<kenvandine> hicham, find your libmessaging.so
<kenvandine> and run it like this
<seb128> confirmed, wishlist and make sure mtp know about each broken case
<kenvandine> /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader /usr/lib/indicators/5/libmessaging.so
<kenvandine> hicham, hust adjust your paths
<kenvandine> s/hust/just
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> hicham, you'll see a little window just big enough to hold the messaging menu icon
<kenvandine> but what i want to see is what is output on the console
<hicham> kenvandine: ok, give me 15 sec to log out from gnome-shell/ log into unity
<hyperair> seb128: why can't we scrap the whitelist and just let everything appear?
<seb128> don't ask me
<hyperair> meh
<hyperair> now we have half the universe broken
<seb128> they consider softwares will never be ported if they do that
<hyperair> stuff like quicksynergy and deluge go completely missing.
<hyperair> you close it, and next thing you know, you can't call back out the window, and need to hunt down the original process and kill it
<seb128> well that's why we should have an unity bug about each broken case
<hyperair> and what will unity do about it?
<seb128> if we go through 15 discussions maybe they will realize there is an issue
<hyperair> heh
<seb128> design needs to be proved that there is an issue
<hyperair> for that, i think we need a tag
<hicham> seb128: so didrocks is the one in charge of the systray-whitelist ?
<kklimonda> but isn't the goal to remove systray at some point?
<seb128> the way to get that done is to open bugs about each case, argue, get those added to the whitelist and show them there is an issue
<hyperair> yes it is
<seb128> kklimonda, well we want at least a comprensive list of each and design suggestion for each
<hyperair> kklimonda: but the thing is, until then, we have a *release* that has half the universe broken.
<hicham> kklimonda: we need it for some applets here
<seb128> hicham, didrocks ... not especially but in practice he will get the whitelist updates in Ubuntu
<kklimonda> hyperair: shrug, what's new? It's not a half of the universe..
<hyperair> kklimonda: well i'm not sure, how many untransitioned applications do we have?
<hicham> seb128: I just want to get some debugging tips to see why some of the applets here don't load
<seb128> hicham, try talking to njpatel when he's around but dx is sprinting and not online a lot
<kklimonda> hyperair: I don't really know, but it can't be *that* many. Most applications don't use systray.
<hicham> kenvandine: appmenu-gtk is for both gtk2 and gtk3 ?
<kklimonda> what is broken is probably most IMs in universe though
<hyperair> kklimonda: probably. and most of the download things. and random things like quicksynergy
<kklimonda> hyperair: but my point is it wasn't that hard to work with us in the last year or so on migrating software to new APIs.
<seb128> hicham, we didn't build a gtk3 version yet
<hyperair> kklimonda: *shrug* i didn't find out about the whitelist until the archive was pretty frozen
<kenvandine> hicham, did you get the indicator loaded?
<kklimonda> (but I do believe that "we" have made a mistake with blacklisting stuff)
<hicham> kenvandine: not yet, I am packaging appmenu-gtk, then I am gonna log into unity
<kenvandine> hicham, ok
<kklimonda> but my main concern is that I'd prefer Ballman's "developers, developers, developers" over apparent "users, users, user" we do ;)
<kenvandine> just ping me when you are ready to debug more
<kenvandine> i should be around
<hicham> kenvandine: now I am in unity
<hicham> kenvandine: yes, I see the small window now with your command
<hicham> kenvandine: but apparently some icon fails to be loaded
<hicham> kenvandine: http://fpaste.org/KtTi/
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> hicham, oh... interesting
<hicham> kenvandine: http://img339.imageshack.us/i/screenshot4oy.png/
<hicham> indeed, a header is missing to build appmenu-gtk
<hicham> I am gonna add it and see
<kenvandine> hicham, does your libindicator package provide the fallback icons?
<kenvandine>  /usr/share/libindicator/icons/hicolor
<kenvandine> hicham, like /usr/share/libindicator/icons/hicolor/16x16/status/indicator-messages.png
<hicham> kenvandine: yes, I have that
<hicham> kenvandine: and I ran gtk-update-icon-cache on that dir
<kenvandine> that was my next question :)
<hicham> that is standard packaging practice :)
<kenvandine> of course :)
<hicham> kenvandine: you seen the screenshot ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that isn't how it should look :)
<hicham> kenvandine: how it should ?
<kenvandine> the indicator-messages icon
<kenvandine> should just be a single icon just like it would look in the panel
<kenvandine> hicham, try this
<kenvandine> /usr/libexec/indicator-loader /usr/lib/indicators/5/libsession.so
<kenvandine> hicham, you had said the session indicator was working properly in unity right?
<hicham> kenvandine: yes, as you can see from the screenshot
<kenvandine> i thought so
<kenvandine> ok, so run that and see if it looks right
<hicham> kenvandine: from right to left : session, me, datetime, sound, compat area ( nm-applet )
<kenvandine>  /usr/libexec/indicator-loader /usr/lib/indicators/5/libsession.so
<hicham> kenvandine: yes, I see the libsession icon
<hicham> kenvandine: want a screenshot ?
<kenvandine> should load the session indicator and you should be able to interact with it
<kenvandine> no
 * kenvandine wonders if the icon is really the issue or just a red herring
<hicham> right, I can interact with it too
<kenvandine> i think it might be the icon though... since that first warning seems to happen before the first entry added message
<kenvandine> so that might be the icon that gets displayed
<hicham> how the icon is searched for ?
<kenvandine> so maybe it is finding icons for the others in your theme and not needing the fallback
<hicham> the icon name is in the shared library ?
<kenvandine> i need to look at the source
<kenvandine> but i think it is by name
<kenvandine> gtk_icon_theme_lookup_by_gicon
<kenvandine> http://fpaste.org/iSH1/
<kenvandine> hicham, ^^
<kenvandine> hicham, but i don't see why it is trying to find an icon named "indicator"
<lamalex> ok seb128 so how should i triage 762247
<lamalex> mark confirmed/wishlist?
<seb128> right
<seb128> subscribe mpt as well to it
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> thanks
<seb128> tag unity-notification-area if you want, I've done that to a few
<seb128> yw
<hicham> kenvandine: what it should look for ?
<kenvandine> hicham, so your indicator-messages package includes indicator-messages.png right?
<kenvandine> and what path is it installed in?
<hicham> kenvandine: /usr/share/libindicator/icons/hicolor/16x16/status/indicator-messages.png
<hicham> /usr/share/libindicator/icons/hicolor/22x22/status/indicator-messages.png
<hicham> /usr/share/libindicator/icons/hicolor/24x24/status/indicator-messages.png
<hicham> /usr/share/libindicator/icons/hicolor/32x32/status/indicator-messages.png
<hicham> /usr/share/libindicator/icons/hicolor/48x48/status/indicator-messages.png
<kenvandine> ok
<hicham> i have it from other icon themes also
<kenvandine> i am just not seeing why it is requesting an icon named "indicator"
<kenvandine> i don't think the problem is in libindicator
<hicham> in /usr/share/icons/gnome-colors-common
<kenvandine> it looks like indicator-messages is asking for an icon named "indicator"
<hicham> what should it ask for ?
<kenvandine> which doesn't exist
<hicham> indicator-messages ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> main_image = GTK_WIDGET(indicator_image_helper("indicator-messages"));
<kenvandine> in indicator-messages
<kenvandine> but libindicator is looking for "indicator"
<kenvandine> hicham, sorry, i am out of ideas
<kenvandine> we need tedg :)
<kenvandine> hicham, and you don't have any patches to indicator-messages right?
<hicham> kenvandine: no patch, vanilla install
<kenvandine> hicham, ok, had to ask
<kenvandine> very strange
<hicham> kenvandine: i think it is some quoting stuff
<and471> dbarth, ping
<and471> Cimi, what is the easiest way to get the light themes (gtk3) on natty?
<Cimi> and471: there's no way
<and471> oh
<and471> Cimi, why not?
<Cimi> and471: because gtk+3 breaks the whole theming system
<Cimi> so someone needs to write a new engine from scratch
<and471> Cimi, and murrine hasn't been ported yet?
<Cimi> and471: and won't
<Cimi> and471: it's not a "port", it's a rewrite
<and471> Cimi, sorry that is what I meant
<and471> Cimi, I am just fed up of this silly 'windows 95-esque' theme :/
<Cimi> and471: you'll have it for months :)
 * and471 's head just exploded
<Cimi> and471: oneiric will have a nicer theme, wait for ir
<Cimi> *it
<and471> Cimi, is there a way to get ANY OTHER gtk3 theme?
<Cimi> and471: gnome 3 theme
<Cimi> adwaita
<and471> Cimi, ok, how do I get that?
<Cimi> and471: it is already installed in ubuntu
<Cimi> just select it from the appearance control applet
<and471> Cimi, really?
<Cimi> I think so
<Cimi> or install gnome-themes-standard
<Cimi> dunno
<and471> Cimi, I downloaded a less padded version of adwaiata
<and471> Cimi, but I can't get it to work with JUST gtk3
<and471> (i.e. I would prefer your prettier radiance theme when I do everything else)
<and471> Cimi, do you have any idea how to do this?
<Cimi> and471: copy the gtk-3.0 directory inside adwaita theme dir into Radiance (and Ambiance) theme fir
<Cimi> *dir
<and471> Cimi, hehe that is quite a clever 'hack'
<and471> Cimi, many thanks for your time
<Cimi> and471: yw
<apinheiro> dbarth, one question, is jay still usually connected to IRC?
<jcastro> dbarth: any word on the lenses not working on login problem?
<Omega> jcastro: Why has this channel been dead for these days, did the devs get a few days off?
<jcastro> you mean the weekend?
<Omega> I mean I haven't seen them since natty release
<kenvandine> Omega, most of the DX team is in budapest or traveling to budapest for a sprint
<kenvandine> then next week UDS
<kenvandine> it might be quiet in here next week too
<Omega> Ah :<
<hicham> kenvandine: got appmenu-gtk built, but not menus on panel yet, of course :(
<jcastro> Omega: use the mailing list if you have questions
<kenvandine> hicham, the menus on the panel come from indicator-appmenu, have you packaged that yet?
<hicham> kenvandine: yes, indicator-appmenu-0.2.0-1.fc15.i686
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> you can load that indicator with indicator-loader as well
<hicham> kenvandine: segfault
<hicham> but I guess that was expected
<kenvandine> why expected?
<hicham> #0  0x08049068 in menu_show (io=0x80ab000, entry=0x0, timestamp=0, user_data=
<hicham>     0x0) at indicator-loader.c:98
<hicham> because i didn't patch gtk2
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> probably
<hicham> I only added two headers for the build to complete
<kenvandine> i see
<hicham> ubuntumenuproxy.h and ubuntumenuproxymodule.h
<Xu_R|School> hmm... just a question. when you maximize a window, is it possible to move the buttons over to the right traditional style?
<brabadu_> hi there! i'm trying to run python API example from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI But it looks like not working without gobject's loop. Is there any way to simply set a count on dash element and get out of script
<Omega> How does one take dash screenshots?
<Omega> I just used the timer :>
<donri> Can I increase the padding between indicators in Unity?
<Frank_> I do not like Unity
<Frank_> Can I say why?
<kenvandine> Frank_, probably best to email the ayatana list
<kenvandine> much better place for that kind of discussion
<Omega> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/775847
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 775847 in unity (Ubuntu) "weird spacing of the Ubuntu logo when you go into the dash" [Undecided,New]
<Omega> Can anyone take a look at it (confirm it) please?
<jamalta> Omega: as far as i can tell, the icon doesn't move when I open the Places window (by pressing super or clicking on the icon)
<jamalta> The background changes to show an active state...
<jamalta> Hm, maybe it is. I can't tell ><!
<jamalta> I'm just making my eyes hurt trying... lol.
<Omega> it moves :>
<Omega> click it with your pointer, look at where your pointer is
<jamalta> Omega: Oh, you're right!
<jamalta> I guess that's a good way to tell :)
<Omega> :)
<hicham> is anything done to match mozilla apps correctly ?
<hicham> bamf fails to match mozilla apps here
<bostrt> what does unity use as the backend for the search bar? database or something?
<jamalta> bostrt: good question... (looking)
<hicham> zeitgeist IIRC
<bostrt> hicham, i think you are right. i've found a few articles talking about it
<bostrt> jamalta, yea i think it is zeitgeist which uses an sqlite db
<bostrt> .local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite maybe?
<bostrt> in ~
<jamalta> bostrt: Zeitgeist doesn't index applications and such though
<jamalta> it logs events
<jamalta> I could be wrong though
<bostrt> jamalta, true. it's def using zeitgeist for something though..i recognize some of the entries in the database. could it just be using dbus?
<jamalta> bostrt: it is using dbus
<jamalta> The Home place (the one that opens when you click the ubuntu logo or press super) calls SetGlobalSearch for each registered place over Dbus
<jamalta> Ah, the places are separate codebases
<bostrt> jamalta, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses just found this.
<jamalta> Oh they were renamed!
<jamalta> Very cool, thank you
<bostrt> i understand it's probably much easier for the developers to use dbus instead of a database...but is it faster?
<jamalta> I guess you were right, it does use Zeitgeist.
<jamalta> bostrt: DBus is just a messaging pipeline.
<bostrt> jamalta, oh ok..i guess i thought it is using dbus to fetch all places registered similar to the search eky
<bostrt> key*
<jamalta> bostrt: For searching for Files, Unity sends a message through DBus with the message query to the PlaceFile daemon, which then responds with a list of results.
<jamalta> The PlacesFile daemon uses Zeitgeist as a backend to search.
<bostrt> ohhh
<jamalta> Here's the project for the file lense
<jamalta> https://launchpad.net/unity-place-files
<bostrt> ok, thanks..this is interesting stuff.
<jamalta> bostrt: Thank you for asking! I hadn't wondered about how search works.. it's very interesting.
#ayatana 2011-05-03
<dylan-m> Hey, I have a question about the web branding stuff. Is there a place that documents the white bar with links to other Ubuntu sites that I see in places like planet.ubuntu.com ? :)
<Omega> dylan-m: http://design.canonical.com/brand/D.%20Ubuntu%20Web%20Guidelines.pdf
<Omega> :)
<dylan-m> Omega: I poked through there, but I couldn't find anything about that. (I'm asking about the part of the header above the orange bit, which was a relatively new addition). I'll look again :)
<Omega> dylan-m: I just looked, can't find it either.
<Omega> Seems like they aren't following the guidelines, or the guidelines need to be updated.
<Omega> dylan-m: What are you working on if I may ask? :)
<dylan-m> Omega: I'm fiddling with the templates for Harvest.ubuntu.com; making a header and then getting carried away :P What I'm wondering in particular is if the top header is meant to have the same contents everywhere.
<Omega> I didn't know of the existance of harvest.ubuntu.com
<trihope> how do you reset defalt settings in compiz?
<spikeb> compiz --reset, i believe
<pdamoc> hello, I have few questions. I tried Ubuntu 11.04 in a virtual machine, followed some instructions and activated Unity-2D. Are the problems I see related to me running Unity in a virtual machine?
<pdamoc> most annoying one is the fact that the system doesn't seam to be aware that there is a launcher on the left and starts the apps with part of them bellow the launcher
<pdamoc> maximizing things (Firefox) pushes the app under the launcher too.
<pdamoc> I'm also missing icons in Control Center (Launcher& Menus icon and Computer Janitor icon)
<pdamoc> another issue I see is the fact that there are some apps that don't seam to use the theme selected. First time I saw this was on the relogin dialog (after lock) and now in the shutdown dialog.
<pdamoc> :)
 * apw wonders if there is any way to recover from a badly stacked unity launcher and dash
<oSoMoN> good morning
<pdamoc> good morning
<pdamoc> :)
<grizos> does anyone know how can I disable alt-f1 alt-f2 default behaviour in unity?
<nerochiaro> grizos: AFAIK you can't, but I may be wrong
<grizos> I hope you are wrong because i use this shortcuts to goto workspace 1 and workspace 2 :(
<grizos> I don't want them spoiled :)
<d-snake> hey guys. Is it possible to blacklist an application (Gimp in my case) from the global menu  in the top panel?
<gang65> I would like to increase visibility of already runed application in launcher.
<gang65> I have a lot of shortcuts and in the first view I don't know which
<gang65> application is already opened.
<gang65> On my small screen arrows on the left side is not good visible.
<gang65> What do you think about display "round_corner_54x54.png" graphic only
<gang65> when the application is already runned?
<gang65> I have already created mockup and it looks promising.
<gang65> I would like to implement this feature to show how it works in practice.
<gang65> The "round_corner_54x54.png" image is displayed in LauncherItem.qml
<gang65> file, and tileBackground item.
<gang65> How I could display this image only for already run application?
<gang65> How I should change Repeater to handle this?
<grizos> Does anyone (except nerochiaro) know how can I disable alt-f1 alt-f2 default behaviour in unity?
<Jedee> hello
<Jedee> can someone help me how i can revert my settings to default in Ubuntu 11.04?
<MortenS> Hi, I'm trying to build Unity 2D from source and I'm now left with one unresolved dependency: 'indicator' . Can anyone help me figure out what this is?
<janimo> MortenS, does apt-get build-dep unity-2d not get you all the deps?
<MortenS> janimo: it does, thanks :)
<janimo> is the time it takes to slide the launcher in/out in Unity-2d configurable and if not would it make sense? To me it seems a bit slow
<rdale_> i can't seem to drag and drag app icons in unity-2d - there appears to be code in launcher/LauncherItem.qml to handle DnD. i wonder if there is something wrong with my unity-2d settings
<hicham> modal dialogs look weird undecorated
<jacksonje> Are there any examples of how to attach a callback to a dynamic quicklist item?
<BigWhale> Greetings
<kenvandine> hey BigWhale
<BigWhale> kenvandine, wow, you're everywhere! :)
<kenvandine> haha
<BigWhale> and I came here to whine about bugs :>
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> most of the team are at the sprint already
<Omega> Hey o/
<Omega> I think we should change our "application" icon, now it means "zoom" (magnifying class with plus sign)
<nerochiaro> Omega: you're not the first to think that
<BigWhale> Here, I'm having trouble running programs from launcher. I hope this is chromium specific - https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/776625
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 776625 in unity "Unable to start new program from launcher after it was installed, restart needed" [Undecided,New]
<Nafai> I'm trying to get window matching working for a custom launcher of mine in Unity.  Any hints on debugging why it may not be working?
<Nafai> I've set the StartupWMClass in my .desktop file to what xprop reports
<LordMatanza_> hello room, anybody wanting to help me with a small unity problem?
<LordMatanza_> I've managed to get super-a and super-f broken... They respond only as if i only push super without a or f. I don't know how to restore the default working. Does anybody know an answer to this?
<kenvandine> LordMatanza_, you can reset all of the unity defaults... if that isn't too painful for you
<kenvandine> unity --reset
<LordMatanza_> hmmz... just tried it, but still doesn't work :(
<Nafai> Hey kenvandine!
<LordMatanza__> oops, just crashed my complete X
<LordMatanza__> did you say something after I sad the reset didn't work?
<LordMatanza__> said*
#ayatana 2011-05-04
<ijbgreen> hi
<ijbgreen> i have an issue over Unity
<ijbgreen> vware in all his flavors not runs over Unity always crash
<purvesh> my top bar had gone after applying unity in ccsm so it means i cant control windows even cant move some where + alt and Tab not working in ubuntu 11.04
<BigWhale> What happens if you press CTRL-ALT-T?
<purvesh> BigWhale, nothing ... even alt+ Tab is not working
<purvesh> BigWhale, first Thanx for reply :)
<BigWhale> CTRL-ALT-F1 should probably work
<BigWhale> then login and restart compiz
<purvesh> that brings me to normal terminal type window
<BigWhale> yes... login
<purvesh> k
<BigWhale> then do export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<BigWhale> and compiz --replace
<BigWhale> if this doesn't help... then I'm out of ideas :)
<purvesh> BigWhale,  how do i restart compiz ? and where is export display
<BigWhale> after you login with your username just enter
<BigWhale> export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<purvesh> k
<BigWhale> compiz --restart
<purvesh> thanx
<BigWhale> err
<BigWhale> compiz --replace
<purvesh> if i do "compiz restart" then it shows unknown job and if i try compiz --restart then also it showz "compiz (core) -warn : unknown option 'restart' and in second link compiz (core) -fatal : unknown option 'couldn't open display' "
<purvesh> BigWhale, if i do "compiz restart" then it shows unknown job and if i try compiz --restart then also it showz "compiz (core) -warn : unknown option 'restart' and in second link compiz (core) -fatal : unknown option 'couldn't open display' "
<BigWhale> Hmm
<BigWhale> it is compiz --replace
<BigWhale> sorry
<purvesh> BigWhale, k
<purvesh> BigWhale, let me try
<purvesh> BigWhale, couldn't open display !
<BigWhale> did you export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<purvesh> BigWhale, even i had tried repair wizard of ubuntu
<purvesh> BigWhale, nope once it accept restart or replace then i put
<Omega> try this
<purvesh> BigWhale, or i can put directly export ?
<Omega> sudo killall -9 compiz && unity
<BigWhale> you have to type export DISPLAY=":0.0" before everything else
<Omega> ^ is my swiss knife of compiz crashes
<Omega> no
<Omega> unity does that for you
<BigWhale> oh?
<Omega> yep
<Omega> it does all the magic for you
<Omega> starting compiz, setting the display :)
<purvesh> Omega, BigWhale, really what should i try tell me, m confuse ?
<BigWhale> what happens if you're running two displays? :>
<Omega> purvesh: sudo killall -9 compiz && unity
<BigWhale> purvesh, do what Omega suggested. :)
<Omega> do that in the TTY (ctrl-alt-F1)
<BigWhale> Anyway, I'll bbl... :)
<Omega> :>
<Omega> It's almost 2am here, I gotta go to bed soon.
<Omega> did it work purvesh?
<purvesh> Omega, thanx for that command it is automatically set to only :0  not to :0.0
<purvesh> Omega, but my problem not solved should i restart ubuntu or what ?
<purvesh> Omega, because without top bar i cant work, i can even move any normal window as well as any application windows it stick to top only automatically
<Omega> what did you change in ccsm?
<Omega> purvesh: do you want to reset what you changed in ccsm?
<purvesh> Omega, i had click on first cube desktop then after that clicked on Unity which i had seen here first time on ubuntu 11.04 then it shows some conflict some flip n all i had not read at that time bcz at that time only window stick to top so some text are hiding beside that
<purvesh> Omega, ya if it is set to normal default view then also its fine
<Omega> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Omega> unity --reset
<Omega> that will reset app compiz settings
<purvesh> Omega, ohk thanx let me try
<Omega> all*
<purvesh> BigWhale, Omega, at there i can't type any command bcz it stuck at unknown 9791 error some i can't type
<purvesh> Omega, i had tried at ctrl+alt+F1
<purvesh> BigWhale, Omega, should i restart my both this gui and that display ?
<purvesh> Omega, you there ?
<Omega> yes, restart
<Omega> I need to sleep now though
<Omega> try asking for help in #ubuntu
<purvesh> Omega, Thanx a lot for helping me !
 * LLStarks sighs
<LLStarks> another fitt's law bug
<LLStarks> manually closing the ctrl+f search in firefox will invoke the trash bin in 90% of attempted mouse-overs of the X to close it
<LLStarks> while one could ctrl+f and then press escape, this is not ideal or user apparent
<LLStarks> ubott, i demand you to educate everyone about bug 776930
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 776930 in unity (Ubuntu) "Attempted mouse-overs for the Firefox back button and Find box close button will bring up the Launcher (Fitts's Law)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776930
<oSoMoN> good morning
<LLStarks> good morning
<larsemil> 1st. thanks for wonderful unity, best thing that happened to ubuntu IMO.
<larsemil> 2nd. :) What to do if unity bar does not minimize, stays open. anything to do about that
<larsemil> njpatel: you know you are my favourite developer, i asked a friend to give you biggest hug next time he runs in to you over at canonical
<larsemil> so you know why next time aswede hangs around your shoulders
<njpatel> larsemil, hah, thank you :)
<larsemil> noone got an idea on what to do when unitypanel does not want to minimize?
<larsemil> its a reboot then
<kzmdmzk> Hi, is anyone able to comment on the status of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Treatment%20of%20hardware%20device%20detection ?
<jayneil> hey all..i have Intel dual core processor, 2.5gb ram, nvidia geforce 7600(256Mb) and still I am not able to run Unity.
<jayneil> so any suggestions..?
<cg> I was wondering if I could get some help. I upgrade to Natty the other day, and now my ctrl-f in all applications that support searching, does not work. Has anyone else experienced this?
<elricl> cg Do u mean super key +f?
<davidcalle> jcastro, i'm reading on Linux Journal that you demonstrated the Books Lens at Penguincon. THANK YOU!
<iggyology_> hi people
<iggyology_> I'm having bug issues with Unity
<iggyology_> the app icons are broken
<iggyology_> ???
<iggyology_> anyone here?
<iggyology_> anyone here?
<iggyology_> that can help me with unity
<iggyology_> I'm debating switch to xubuntu because ubuntu's unity seems to be bugged without support
<iggyology_> so come one people aren't these bots messaging your iphones or something???
<jamalta> iggyology_: why don't you try asking in #ubuntu? There's usually more actives ready to help there.
<iggyology_> I am
<iggyology_> everyone hates unity and ubuntu
<iggyology_> ha!
<iggyology_> they say it's too new and not that great
<iggyology_> and it's bugged and no one is supporting it enough
<iggyology_> to which I am learning that they are right
<iggyology_> even though I like the look
<iggyology_> so far most people prefer the XFCE environment
<iggyology_> it seems to be better refined
<iggyology_> less of a weekend project than Gnome
<iggyology_> this is my first impression people.... take it for that
<iggyology_> not for an experienced position
<iggyology_> sorry if I offended someone
<iggyology_> I'm just trying to understand the billion faces of Linux
<cyphermox> iggyology_, if you're running into bugs, I guess the best is for you to file a bug report against unity to let the developers know, and ask specific questions if it may be worked around
<cyphermox> iggyology_, but support questions would usually go better in #ubuntu
<iggyology_> cyphermox, I'm in #ubuntu, but strangely enough there are a lot of xubuntu users! Gof figure!
<cyphermox> heh, you can still ask questions
<hall> is there a list of more serious "known problems" with the unity environment? it is hard searching bug reports for the troubles i have (basically, it does not work at all)
<cyphermox> hall, not sure if there is, but my guess is that would be on wiki.ubuntu.com or just in the bug reports against unity
<hall> driver issues, system requirements, that kind of thing
<cyphermox> if it doesn't work, you can probably track that down to the graphics card though
<hall> it starts up and draws stuff all over the place, menus are invisible and applications only use half of the screen no matter what
<cyphermox> hall, or file a new bug, and developers can go mark it a duplicate afterwards if necessary ;)
<hall> yeah, i guess
<cyphermox> hall, are you using multiple monitors?
<hall> external monitor, VGA
<hall> laptop with X3100 graphics
<cyphermox> so yeah, the laptop with an extra external monitor
<hall> yes, but i'm only using the external, not the laptop one
<cyphermox> oh ok
<cyphermox> so yes, I'd assume it's best you file a bug. don't forget to use "ubuntu-bug unity" to do so
<iggyology_> cyphermox, can you tell me how to fix an icon in the launch bar that isn't working. Someone in #ubuntu said that it's got something to do with getting away from sudo and going to gksudo.
<iggyology_> I have no idea how to do that
<cyphermox> iggyology_, which icon?
<iggyology_> Firefox and Thunderbird
<iggyology_> the other ones work fine
<iggyology_> like LibreOffice Writer
<cyphermox> I don't think any of them really has anything to do with sudo
<iggyology_> or Ubuntu Software Center
<iggyology_> that works
<cyphermox> is there a white arrow on the left side of the firefox icon?
<iggyology_> no white arrow
<iggyology_> it's not open
<iggyology_> sys-mon flickers when i click on the Firefox icon, but nothing opens.... no process
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> then please put what you see in the file .xsession-errors in a pastebin -- like paste.ubuntu.com
<iggyology_> everything works when I open a command window
<iggyology_> You mean what I see when I do a command window?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> there should be a hidden file called .xsession-errors in your home directory. that will likely contain messages if firefox can't be started by unity, telling us why
<iggyology_> oh
<cyphermox> but it can be pretty big and verbose, so don't just paste it in the channel, use a pastebin
<iggyology_> I'll have to find it, I'm not familiar with that stuff
<iggyology_> I've never used pastebin either
<iggyology_> lol
<iggyology_> can you walk me through getting the hidden file
<cyphermox> open a command window and type:  gedit ~/.xsession-errors
<iggyology_> k
<cyphermox> then open a browser, go to paste.ubuntu.com, copy and paste all that stuff in there, and give us the link
<iggyology_> ok
<iggyology_> got the document...
<iggyology_> pasting
<iggyology_> wow, yeah, it's big :)
<iggyology_> I see what you mean
<iggyology_> so the link is
<iggyology_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603356/
<iggyology_> whew...
<iggyology_> I wondered what was going on in #ubuntu when people kept posting hyperlinks to that website
<iggyology_> What a good idea
<cyphermox> iggyology_, er.. so I guess this is a netbook? can you open software center or does that one also not work?
<iggyology_> software center works fine
<iggyology_> yes, it's an acer aspire one
<iggyology_> D255E
<cyphermox> iggyology_, did you change the firefox launcher in any way, or is this a new install?
<iggyology_> I wanted to know if pasting my .xsession-errors exposes confidential information like the stuff on my keyring?
<iggyology_> This is a new install
<iggyology_> actually I uninstalled and reinstalled twice already
<cyphermox> iggyology_, no, it should be just error messages
<iggyology_> ok
<iggyology_> I'm assuming that it's taking you a little while to sift through the document for signs of trouble?
<cyphermox> i'm not sure, there's quite a lot of stuff there... if you press the windows key on your keyboard and type firefox (or click on the firefox icon in the dash), can you start it then?
<iggyology_> yes i can start it from there
<iggyology_> can I clear the errors and redo the issue?
<cyphermox> ok. in that case is the firefox icon still not showing an arrow, or is there a second firefox icon in the launcher?
<cyphermox> iggyology_, no need, the log is fine
<iggyology_> ok
<cyphermox> iggyology_, is the firefox icon still not showing an arrow, or is there a second firefox icon in the launcher?
<iggyology_> ... now the icon is gone from the launcher
<cyphermox> but firefox is running?
<iggyology_> and when I try to drag a new one in... the new icon disappears... no firefox isn't running
<cyphermox> I thought you were able to start it from the dash
<iggyology_> no
<iggyology_> i can only start it from terminal or
<iggyology_> "Applications"
<cyphermox> <cyphermox> i'm not sure, there's quite a lot of stuff there... if you press the windows key on your keyboard and type firefox (or click on the firefox icon in the dash), can you start it then?
<cyphermox> <iggyology_> yes i can start it from there
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> so what I suggest is, right click the firefox icon from your launcher and uncheck "Keep In Launcher"
<iggyology_> this thing you call the "dash" is the problem i think
<iggyology_> i did that
<cyphermox> then start it from Applications or wherever you manage to start it from, and once firefox starts and the icon appears, right click on the icon and check Keep In Launcher again
<iggyology_> for some reason it's busy working on something
<iggyology_> just a sec
<iggyology_> Ok
<iggyology_> so I have a Firefox window open on the desktop, but there is nothing in the "dash"
<iggyology_> program open, but no icon in dash....
<iggyology_> lol!
<cyphermox> iggyology_, well, in that case I'm not sure what else to try
<iggyology_> wait, aren't you a unity developer?
<cyphermox> iggyology_, I did *some* development on unity, but I can't say I know it inside out ;)
<iggyology_> is the Firefox icon supposed to show up in the launcher when there is a window open?
<cyphermox> you could always restart your session, or try to reset the compiz and unity settings (that's "unity --reset")
<cyphermox> yes, if it's open it should show up
<cyphermox> it might not be at the top if you removed the original launcher icon, but it will appears somewhere in the launcher
<iggyology_> nope, it's nowhere in the launcher even though I'm looking right at the open firefox window
<iggyology_> it's showing on the sys-mon though
<iggyology_> ughhhhh I think I'll uninstall the damn thing and try over
<spikeb> yeah, that's a known bug i believe :(
<iggyology_> I wonder who's working on unity, because it seems like someone is having some premature release issues :) lol
<iggyology_> at least call it a beta!
<iggyology_> that way people can stick with something like XFCE until the beta is done
<iggyology_> or at least help people switch to gnome classic until the bugs are squashed
<iggyology_> This all smells like people who have jobs trying to use noobs to fix their projects so they have shi* they can impress their bosses with and get promotions
<iggyology_> one guy said that he spent a whole year getting xubuntu where he wanted it... then the next 3 doing tweaks
<iggyology_> he was in #ubuntu scraping his knees on the floor trying to get help
<iggyology_> Windows is sitting on a pile of our money laughing at us as we fudge ourselves with this stuff
<iggyology_> and the virus's are so bad now... it's like I say... If we're the smartest creatures on the planet... than the Earth is fu**ed.
<iggyology_> :) coming from the genious that spelled viruses "virus's" :)
#ayatana 2011-05-05
<johnny23456> how do I pass a exec command to a menu item in python?
<johnny23456> I can get the menu items to appear, but I need clicking them to do something like "app --runme"
<johnny23456> something like: item1.property_set (Dbusmenu.MENUITEM_PROP_EXEC, "app --runme") ...?
<oSoMoN> good morning
<jbicha> oSoMoN: good morning, would you be willing to look at my merge proposal again?
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity-2d/support-gnome-session-3/+merge/59727
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity-2d/support-gnome-session-3/+merge/59727
<oSoMoN> hey jbicha, sure, I’ll have a look today
<jbicha> cool thank you
<hicham> any bamf devs in here ?
<cdbs> lamalex: Hello there! How's Orlando, err, Budapest?
<cdbs> hu
<cdbs> hicham: DBO is the main developer of BAMF
<hicham> cdbs : thanks
<hicham> hi DBO
<cdbs> hicham: he isn't here right now, he's probably in Budapest for UDS and DX sprints, he'll come here later
<hicham> cdbs : what part do you develop in the unity stack ?
<cdbs> hicham: BTW, howz the Fedora packaging of Ayatana stuff going?
<cdbs> hicham: I just work on whatever I think I can :) I've done some coding for Unity and unity-place-* . Mostly I do bug triaging and testing
<hicham> cdbs: there are some blockers that I am trying to workaround
<cdbs> hicham: like?
<hicham> cdbs : for example missing xi2.1 support
<hicham> cdbs: have to remove some code from utouch-geis to make unity work
<cdbs> hicham: Are the RPMs on your fedorapeople in a working state? Is that a major blocker?
<cdbs> hicham: What has that got to do with BAMF? I guess it needs some patching inside X or something
<hicham> cdbs: I didn't put rpms yet, only srpms
<cdbs> okie, I dunno much about the RPM way of things :)
<hicham> cdbs : that is a separate issue
<cdbs> okay
<hicham> cdbs : my bamf question is about mozilla apps
<cdbs> hmm
<cdbs> hicham: I guess you really like Unity and that's why you're taking all these steps :)
<cdbs> Thanks on behalf of Fedora users
<hicham> cdbs : yeah, I like some of the ideas in it
<cdbs> hicham: You said and DBO is here now :D
<hicham> hi DBO
 * cdbs gotta go, btw
<hicham> cdbs : what is the package providing workspace switcher ?
<cdbs> hicham: Compiz, I think
<cdbs> hicham: no, its compiz-plugins-main
<hicham> cdbs: is is a new plugin ? still in a patch ?
<cdbs> hicham: No, its a new source package in Ubuntu
<cdbs> by new I mean different from Compiz itself
<cdbs> hicham: Its the Expo compiz plugin, provided in source package compiz-plugins-main in Ubuntu
<cdbs> gotta go
<hicham> cdbs: thanks
<hicham> DBO: got some minutes to debug a bamf issue ?
<effie_jayx> I am the current maintainer of a microblogging app and I would like to know what is the best way to have integrated with unity. Currently the app works well in natty but when a user closes the window, the user cannot bring it up again.
<effie_jayx> before we relied on an app menu icon in "systray"
<dennda> Hey guys. Did anybody actually ever try dual monitor mode with unity?
<dennda> I have this setup: Laptop in front of me + bigger screen behind it (i.e. above it). Now the window title bar is correctly on the top screen, but there still is a grayed out area where it was before on the bottom screen, obscuring maximized windows
<dennda> also, did you integrate a 'feature' that freezes up your complete UI once you start bitching about unity? cause that's what just happened
<hicham> effie_jayx: you need to integrate it with the messaging menu
<dennda> ok now it's getting weird
 * dennda forcefully restarts gdm >_<
<dennda> In other words, the top panel that has the date, time, etc in it is just duplicated on both screens
<effie_jayx> hicham: I have read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Porting%20Guide%20for%20Applications, however I am not the developer just the maintainer.
<dennda> Clicking  maximize on a window on the secondary screen maximizes it on the primary screen
<hicham> effie_jayx: you can request to whitelist it in unity systray
<effie_jayx> Do you consider this change simple enough to be temporarily added as a patch in the package or should I work with upstream and seeing this included
<effie_jayx> ?
<effie_jayx> Also, if upstream does include code, would it affect any other distribution that does not use Unity?
<dennda> Gentlemen; Whom do I have to personally annoy with this? And dont say the bugtracker :)
<hicham> this "fix" can't be added to the package
<hicham> it should go into unity package
<effie_jayx> hicham: I am a bit confused now, I thought the upstream had to make use of libappindicator to be able to work with the notifications area
<effie_jayx> bare with me, I have basic packaging skilss but good background in programing
<hicham> effie_jayx: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<dennda> (If you dont tell me now I will hunt you down next week in budapest :-P)
<effie_jayx> hicham: I was told in ubuntu-devel that whitelisting the app for unity is not a permanent solution
<hicham> effie_jayx: then you need to integrate it with messaging menu
<effie_jayx> hicham: and that has to be done upstream...
<hicham> effie_jayx: of course, or you may contribute a patch
<effie_jayx> hicham: my next question then would be. Would it break usability in non unity environments
<effie_jayx> ?
<hicham> effie_jayx: I guess not, since the indicators are dbus based
<effie_jayx> hicham: thanks, Shall try that
<hicham> effie_jayx: you can look at gwibber to see how they did that
<bcurtiswx> is there a step list to get unity 3d to work on vbox
<hicham> vbox guest additions
<bcurtiswx> hicham, hmm i am using them
<bcurtiswx> NVIDIA drivers
<hicham> did you install them on the guest install and still no 3D accel ?
<bcurtiswx> hicham, hmm thats a confusing sentence.  I have guest additions installed and 3d enabled on the settings but unity doesn't work
<bcurtiswx> it seems to not check for 3d capabilities anymore, can i reset that to have it check again?
<hicham> can you start compiz manually ?
<hakermania> In Natty, there is a try to steer the applications from using the tray, so, does this mean that we're gonna use the indicators instead of the tray for our applications?
<hakermania> any kind person to reply :D ?
<hicham> of course
<hicham> that is the point of the indicator
<hicham> *indicators
<hakermania> So, what is the point of 'keeping the indicators and not the tray' and not vice versa?
<spikeb> the same reasoning as having the indicators in the first place.
<spikeb> http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/
<hakermania> But, I don't get what's the point here. The indicators, as the tray icons do, take some space in the top right corner, so why not having both? What are the drawbacks of the tray icons?
<spikeb> see the link above.
<nhaines> hakermania: mainly that the tray icons have arbitrary mouseover, left-click, right-click and accessibility issues, whereas indicators are very standardized.
<jfi> Hello, what an application using application indicator is supposed to do for the close? It seems that is should not iconify nor hide the window. I am a little bit lost:(
<hakermania> Does anybody know if the QtCreator IDE is possible to create an indicator instead of a tray icon?
<Daekdroom> Do you need 2d accel for Unity-2D?
<htorque> hello everyone! shortcuts for 'non-lens' launcher items (eg. the 't' for trash in TrashLauncherIcon.cpp) currently can't be changed, right?
<doctormo> Yikes 400 new messages, empathy irc crash... heh
<fta> jcastro, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-quicklist.png
<jcastro> fta: nice!
<fta> jcastro, http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/chromium-and-unity/
<ia> hello. I have a question about python bindings to indicator applet for 3rd party developers - is there any way (API?) to add in indicator (right in main menu, between gtk.MenuItem's) custom vertical scrollbar? just like in indicator-sound for sound volume - it's written in C/Vala, and looks like that for this devs using some low-level C/GTK tricks :-(
<BigD_> hi how do you get unity on a virtual machine
<BigD_> join #ubuntu
<johnny23456> anyone care to help me with the Launcher API in Python?
<johnny23456> after adding a quicklist menu in python, how do I make each menu item actually do something useful? I need each item to call an application with args like Exec would do
#ayatana 2011-05-06
<snadge> how do i move the unity bar thing from my secondary monitor to my primary one ?
<snadge> xrandr --output HDMI1 --primary (apparently)
<snadge> how intuitive ;)
<spikeb> haha
<RAOF> snadge: Yeah, the launcher's always on the primary display.
<RAOF> That'd be perfectly intuitive if there was actually a GUI for setting the primary display :)
<snadge> yeah its just there doesnt seem to be an easy way to set the primary display
<snadge> lol yes
<RAOF> (There is in gnome-control-centre 3.0)
<Omega> jcastro: You here? (I know you're busy with organizing uds, this is about that)
<snadge> im assuming gnome 3 didnt make it to 11.04
<Omega> jcastro: I wanted to ask if you saw this: http://thomas.apestaart.org/log/?p=1329
<RAOF> snadge: It indeed did not make it.  Too much crazy porting changes needed :).
<snadge> with compiz 0.9 AND the unity changes combined.. thats more than enough fail i think for this release ;)
<snadge> desktop interface appears to be smooth on my g34/g35 after booting into the livecd.. so im thinking it was perhaps a borked dist-upgrade from 10.10
<snadge> im presuming there will be still window jerky issues if i load quanta or amsn though
 * Nafai gets the crazy idea to use Emacs' dbus interface to talk to Unity to do dynamic quicklists
 * RAOF was about to go “emacs has a dbus interface”.  Of *course* emacs has a dbus interface!
<Nafai> :)
<Nafai> http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2009/01/using-d-bus-example.html
<Omega> emacs is a nice piece of software :)
<Nafai> indeed it is
<Omega> Maybe we should hold a session/meeting on evaluating GNOME Shell, and looking at the things they did right, and incorporate those things into Unity.
<OverTheHillAndFa> where to find kick ass nice brushed metal materials?
<Omega> OverTheHillAndFa: Wrong channel?
<OverTheHillAndFa> he he
<OverTheHillAndFa> yes
<OverTheHillAndFa> sorry
<snadge> i was just discussing with a friend.. how nice it would be to be able to optionally embed the gnome panel.. in between where the application menu goes, and the indicator applet
<snadge> so you can add your cpu frequency scaling apps.. weather.. etc.. into unity
<snadge> you can sort of do an equivalent thing.. but just running the gnome-panel, and deleting the top one.. but on high resolution desktop systems, it would be nice to be able to use some of that wasted space up the top
<snadge> i think i'll just use gnome classic desktop in the meantime.. its cute for netbooks though
<axisys> hwo do I get my terminal to do the wavy when move with mouse.. like in compiz ?
<axisys> found it! if I try to enable wobbly windows .. it says it will disable snapping windows .. what is that mean?
<oSoMoN> good morning
<hicham> hi DBO
<hicham> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey hicham!
<hicham> didrocks: I didn't figure out yet how to start unity properly on a livecd for example. Should compiz be using gconf backend to be able to do that ?
<didrocks> hicham: it should just use a profile where the unityshell plugin is activated by default
<didrocks> which, in ubuntu, is a compiz profile stored in gconf for instance
<hicham> didrocks: so compiz is set to use gconf by default in ubuntu ?
<didrocks> hicham: yeah, it's the default backend for both sessions (default one, which is used in the gnome-classic session and the ubuntu one, which just adds unity)
<didrocks> hicham: you should try a livecd, and look at the compiz default gconf settings
<didrocks> hicham: and the COMPIZCONFIG_PROFILE value
<didrocks> this is what define the default profile
<didrocks> and what's in the profile, which backend is used
<hicham> didrocks: from what I have seen, COMPIZCONFIG_PROFILE is set by Xsession, and unity startup scripts take it and loads the settings from gconf
<didrocks> hicham: right, look at /etc/compizconfig/
<didrocks> hicham: it's whete compiz is using COMPIZCONFIG_PROFILE to define that this profile is the gconf backend
<didrocks> hicham: and then, look at the package, it has some gconf configuration for list of plugin enabled
<hicham> didrocks: the issue for me is, we won't probably set compiz to use gconf by default, because it is used in other DEs as well
<hicham> didrocks: in that case, I think I need to use an ini parser
<didrocks> hicham: each profile define which backend is used
<didrocks> as I just told above ;)
<didrocks> hicham: did you look at what's in /etc/compizconfig/ ?
<didrocks> /etc/compizconfig/config
<didrocks> [general]
<didrocks> backend = ini
<didrocks> -> default profile (variable unset), use the ini backend
<didrocks> [general_ubuntu]
<didrocks> backend = gconf
<didrocks> profile = unity
<didrocks> -> ubuntu profile (from COMPIZCONFIG_PROFILE) use the gconf backend, using the unity profile in gconf
<didrocks> I know, it's confusing, compiz has two "profiles" notions
<kcin1> hi,how   can i disable unity-2d-spread
<hicham> didrocks: what is the new workspace switcher ?
<hicham> didrocks: I looked for it in compiz plugins, couldn't find it
<didrocks> hicham: we are using the compiz "wall" plugin, nothing really fancy
<didrocks> hicham: unity is depending on the "largedesktop" feature, which are provided by both cube (not really tested/integrated) and wall
<hicham> didrocks: I am using wall+expo
<didrocks> yeah, that's what we are using with unity
<kcin1> is there a way to disable unity components
<hicham> didrocks : no luck
<hicham> didrocks: I added [general_unity] to /etc/compizconfig/config
<hicham> put the Xsession file
<hicham> but profile doesn't seem to get switched
<hicham> I also used unity as default window manager in the session file
<didrocks> hicham: does the Xsession file set "unity" in your session?
<hicham> didrocks: http://fpaste.org/dw6C/
<didrocks> hicham: and you have a unity.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/ right?
<hicham> didrocks: http://fpaste.org/cPN0/
<didrocks> hicham: ok, and I think the name is unity.desktop isn't it? the pastebin doesn't show that
<didrocks> hicham: I need to go now (lunch time). but if it's the case, ensure that your gconf "unity" profile have unityshell by default as in the ubuntu package
<didrocks> (compiz ubuntu package)
<hicham> exit
<hicham> exit
<hicham> quit
<jbicha> thoughts on bug 778289 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 778289 in unity (Ubuntu) "Help button in Unity default launcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778289
<Pretto> hi, is there a way to reload only the launcher without restart a session?
<axisys> is there a way to move the unity bar to the bottom instead of left by default?
<elricl> Pretto, try unity
<elricl> alt f2
<elricl> unity
<elricl> axisys, no.there is no preference to do that.
<mathews> axisys: u got it hahahaha
<Pretto> elricl: it worked, but not to launcher only :)
<elricl> Pretto, well, atleast u didnt have to restart the session :D
<Pretto> elricl: indeed :)
<axisys> mathews: :-)
<axisys> i have to move my mouse to the top left and slide to the left to get the bar.. or hold the superkey to access it.. is there a a way to not hide the menu ?
<axisys> found my answer
<axisys> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<Pretto> elricl: this workaround makes some indicators desappears :>
<elricl> oops
<elricl> what extra indicators do u have?
<elricl> I have only ubuntu-one
<Pretto> elricl: xchat, thunderbird, twitterdeck
<Pretto> elricl: ah, dropbox too
<elricl> which ones dissapear?
<Pretto> elricl: xchat
<elricl> um, how did u get the xchat notification icon, i cant seem to get it :o
<elricl> Use xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Pretto> elricl: xchat-indicator
<elricl> it deosnt seem to work
<Pretto> elricl: https://launchpad.net/xchat-indicator
<Pretto> elricl: it works here
<elricl> hmm.I'll checkout the problem l8r. Thanks.
<Pretto> elricl: did you run com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"?
<elricl> Ah. Your running it from the systray.
<elricl> I wanted a actual indicator.
<Pretto> elricl: http://laudecioliveira.org/blog/?p=303 you can see it here and in the message-menu too
<elricl> Wrong link buddy :D.
<elricl> Btw, Are u the owner of that blog?
<Pretto> elricl: yes, the link is ok
<elricl> Wait, the writer of the app?
<Pretto> elricl: the xchat icon is in the screenshot, but the message-menu i can make a screenshot too
<Pretto> elricl: yes
<elricl> I branched it off launchpad, really like it.Anything I might do to help? :D
<Pretto> elricl: that is why I asked about the reload stuff :)
<elricl> makes sense. :D
<elricl> Am just learning gtk. If you need any kinda work in the app,lemme know. I think it'll be a great learning exp for me
<Pretto> elricl: I do have
<Pretto> :)
<Pretto> elricl: i need to beautify the dialogs for inputbox and messages
<elricl> Yes.Sir.
<Pretto> elricl: and I am very very bad to write dialogs messages
<Pretto> elricl: I write code, ursinha organize it and package
<Pretto> now you can review messages
<elricl> sure
<Pretto> and UI
<Pretto> :)
<elricl> be warned, am just a newbie
<Pretto> elricl: all of us are newbie at some point :)
<quido18> hi everybody.. just got the unity UI.. i miss the cpu meter in system tray.. in gnome i just could right click on the panel and add widgets. how to do that in unity?
<elricl> :D
<elricl> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/indicator-sysmonitor-simple-system-stats-app-for-ubuntu/
<elricl> quido18,
<quido18> gr8! gonna check it out, many thaks, elricl
<Pretto> elricl: type the nickname of whon you are talking to :)
<elricl> np
<Pretto> hehehe
<elricl> lol.
<mathews> wamicho: u try ur query here #ayatana
<Pretto> is there a way to reload only the launcher without restart a session?
<jamalta> Pretto: you can open a Terminal, and run unity --replace
<Pretto> jamalta: i will try
<jamalta> Pretto: I would actually run unity --replace &
<jamalta> The & will make it background so unity doesn't close when you close the terminal.
<ssherez> allow the unity bar to be places on the bottom of the screen, allow the user to change the size of the icons and make it more like the mac dock
<Pretto> that's  an order
<Pretto> :O
<christip> ssherez: The size of the icons can be changed in the compizconfig settings manager. (ubuntu unity plugin -> experimental -> launcher icon size)
<christip> oh, he already left the channel...
<ia> hello. I have a question about python bindings to indicator applet for 3rd party developers - is there any way (API?) to add in indicator (right in main menu, between gtk.MenuItem's) custom vertical scrollbar? just like in indicator-sound for sound volume - it's written in C/Vala, and looks like that for this devs using some low-level C/GTK tricks :-(
#ayatana 2011-05-07
<Zildjianman77> Hello
<Zildjianman77> Does anyone know if the issue with compiz and Unity are going to be resolved..... Every time I make a change to a visual aspect in ccms unity freezes and I have to log out and back in
<Zildjianman77> after logging back in the change i made worksm but it will crash agian if i change something else
<Zildjianman77> HELLO?
<Zildjianman77> HELLO?????
<cdbs> DBO: it appears Unity in Oneiric is broken, since it doesn't depend on dconf-gsettings-backend
<cdbs> didrocks ain't here, so I can't get a patch in :(
<jbicha> cdbs: I don't have that backend installed & Unity works fine here
<Alex__> hi everbody
<Alex__> is there any one who can help me about gnome??
<Nafai> It's not obvious to me what I need to do so set what action is taken when an item is selected when you make a quicklist dynamically with the unity API
<Nafai> Any hints/sample code I can look at?
<axisys> is it possible to show all the windows on a workspace by moving the mouse to bottom right corner?
<axisys> i am on natty + unity
<xapantu> axisys, yes, it is possible, let me check...
<bhrams> axisys, yes, look at the scale plugin in compizconfig-settings-manager
<axisys> bhrams: ok
<axisys> bhrams: i see scale is enabled
<axisys> there are all these key bindings
<axisys> which one is for mouse move ?
<axisys> initiate window picker for all windows .. is that the behavior I was describing?
<bhrams> Initiate window picker (not for all windows) is what you're looking for
<axisys> bhrams: ok I did enabled the initiate window picker for bottom right corner..
<axisys> but it is not doing anything when I move my mouse to the bottom right corner.. that is the corner I picked
<axisys> It says BottomRightEdge<Button1>
<axisys> what is the button1 for? should I need to edit that and remove the button1 ?
<bhrams> You want the top option (monitor logo)
<axisys> bhrams: <TopEdge>Button1 ?
<axisys> bhrams: on the monitor logo I selected the top edge
<axisys> bhrams: that is not working either
<bhrams> http://i.imgur.com/oSNrz.png <-- There are three things. Click on the top one. Set it to bottom right corner
<axisys> i did that..
<axisys> but when I move my mouse to the bottom right .. I do not see anything happens
<bhrams> Just to confirm once more you're not setting the one related to the mouse, correct? (the one with  Button1, etc)
<axisys> bhrams: http://imgur.com/zVYhA?full
<ia> hello. I have a question about python bindings to indicator applet for 3rd party developers - is there any way (API?) to add in indicator (right in main menu, between gtk.MenuItem's) custom vertical scrollbar? just like in indicator-sound for sound volume - it's written in C/Vala, and looks like that for this devs using some low-level C/GTK tricks :-(
<axisys> http://i.imgur.com/zVYhA.png
<bhrams> axisys, you see the top option where it says 'None'? Thats what you want to set
<axisys> bhrams: doh! thanks a lot!
<axisys> bhrams: how do convert 2x2 workspace to 4x1 ? 4 columns 1 row
<bhrams> General Options > Desktop Size in compizconfig-settings-manager. Also, I don't know if this is the right channel for these questions.
<axisys> bhrams: hmm.. my impression was if I use unity all the apperance question should be here instead of #compiz .. I guess I did not upderstand the /topic of #compiz
<bhrams> #ubuntu is generally a good place :)
<axisys> bhrams: ok.. thanks so far.. you have been very helpful
<brandon_> Good afternoon.
<brandon_> If anyone has a moment, I have what I think would be a quick question.
<beevvy> hi, what an IM needs to support to fully integrate with Unity? messaging menu, freedesktop notifications, anything more?
<Omega> beevvy: yup, I'd say that's about it
<Omega> maybe the notification count on the icon?
<beevvy> Omega: thanks, so it's easier than I initially suspected ;)
#ayatana 2011-05-08
<Nafai> slightly off topic, but any recommendations on what bindings to use to create a dbus service with Python?
<Nafai> I'm trying to move to using gobject introspection for my other gtk/gobject type stuff
<cdbs> jbicha: I'm using Oneiric, are you using Natty?
<cdbs> jbicha: The package split happened yesterday on *oneiric* and not *natty*
<Omega> cdbs: How do you switch to Oneiric?
<cdbs> Omega: (the usual not-for-production-systems warnings) sudo sed -i s/natty/oneiric/g /etc/apt/sources.list (disable PPAs) sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cdbs> Omega: Right now Oneiric isn't installable, there are mismatching dependencies
<cdbs> Omega: Since I was already on it before it went uninstallable, I'm on a stable system right now
<cdbs> Omega: onl[y problem I'm facing, when I disconnect a USB drive, I get a kernel panic :)
<Omega> Oh dear ):
<Omega> Will PPAs get disabled?
<Omega> When will launchpad start building for oneiric too?
<cdbs> Omega: It depends on th PPA maintainer
<cdbs> Omega: Maintainers can get packages for oneiric built right now itself, just that no one has taken an interest in it as there are no users
<jbicha> cdbs: no, I'm on Oneiric, I haven't upgraded perl of course
<user_contrary> what % of upgraders to nn prefer unity to classic atm?
<cjohnston> kenvandine: has the internet gotten any better?
<vish> cjohnston: in the lobby it is good..
<vish> well, not bad atleast :p
<Nafai> It sure would have been fun to be at UDS
<axisys> i am running google-earth .. but it does not show up in the launcher.. how do I access it
<xapantu> axisys, support channel is #ubuntu ;)
<sbte> hey, does anyone know why the hide() function for the indicator server doesn't seem to do anything?
<sbte> i'm developing emesene and some people want to use a normal tray icon or indicator instead of the memenu
<sbte> the line where the function is called is here: https://github.com/emesene/emesene/blob/master/emesene/gui/gtkui/MessagingMenu.py#L96
<sbte> after calling the function, the entry for emesene is still there
#ayatana 2017-05-06
<pounce> Hello, is there a spec somewhere for dbusmenu?
